# Bisnovat Aircraft 5-1, 5-2, support equipment



## maxmwill (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been trying to find information on the support equipment that was used with Aircraft 5-1, and 5-2. While showing it mounted under the wing, as well as shots of it on the ground give a good impression of this, how was it loaded, how was it moved around the hangar during its preparations?


----------

